# GEFUNDEN bei CyberSAX - DDR Kinderfahrrad von Blitz



## maxim-DD (14. Juli 2009)

hab das beim stöbern gefunden.
ist im orginalzustand
versand würde sich realisieren lassen.





http://cybersax.de/newsite/plaza/detail.php?id=240400

gruss ronny


----------



## hansi2206 (13. Dezember 2010)

gibts das teil noch ? und gibt es evtl. fotos ? die seite gibt es nämlich anscheinend nicht mehr !

grüße !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (13. Dezember 2010)

guck mal aufs datum


----------

